# BIG YELLOWFIN



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

Made a great trip with Kelly and James this past weekend.We went long and it was a good choice.After making 60 perfect baits we made some stops along the way and saw no activity.Finally got to where we needed to be.Had a small dolphin on and a large marlin came up to eat it and ended up with the bird instead of the dolphin.Needless to say he broke the line.Things were starting to look up when the supply boat got on the PA and told us to vacate the area due to a diver in the water.Next stop and tunas are flying everywhere.Get baits in the water and instant hookup.Then a double,another double.Things are going crazy with only 3 people on the boat.We are catching dolphin and tuna as fast as we can get baits in the water.Finally the big fish start coming.We have a 65lb a 75lb and a 90lb when the big fish hits.After an hour and several trips around the motorswe finallyget the death circles.Two perfect gaffs to the head and there is an extra 155lbs in the boat.Boat 1 more fish in the 80lb range.After making room in the box we heat up some dinner and pull off for some sleep.Wake up a little late and worried about missing the AM bite.Pull up and the first bait is in the water about 1 minute when the reel starts screeming.Had a supply boat pull up and he looks like he wants to be where we are.Hail on the radio.No problem he is holding and said he would wait for us to slide in between him and the rig.Thanks.I knew we had a good fish so I went down for a pot of coffee and quick shower.Come back up and still no color.Finally after an hour and a half we release a 120+.Not much room in the box and we definately have plenty of tunasteaks.We start missing dolphin on live bait and with no tuna activity we decide to troll.We had a hit on almost every pass.1 wahoo,couple of barracuda and several dolphin.Long ride home so we leave them biting.We ended the trip with 13 yellowfin tuna(8 released),10?dolphin,30? blackfin,1 wahoo,1barracuda,and 1 close encounter with a marlin.Can not wait to get back on them.Saw 1 other fishing boat all weekend.I can not post pictures.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome. 

Great report. Too bad about the pics.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

wow what a trip!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Stomped em! Way to go....Were you at Horn Mtn? What size boat?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

My guess would be Horn Mountain too.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip and thx for the post.....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Geat post, and I cant wait to see some pics, way to go.:bowdown


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW! Great trip it sounds like!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think he was at horn mountain, he usually fishes out of Venice. Dexter, does the picture you emailed me have the fish in it? Cuz I couldn't get it to open up.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

yea..... mustve left outta LA- pics are up on rodnreel.com great trip and congrats


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

We are fishing out of Venice on a Grady white 330 express.Still can not get the pictures to post.If I can figure out what is wrong I will post pics from the last three trips.Woody I will send some to you see if you can get them to post.Is anybody else having trouble posting pics?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

here you go dexter. dont know why these are so small on my computer, hopefully they'll turn out better.


----------

